# I Saw My First Miniature Golden/"Comfort Retriever" Today



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Who knew? This dog was less than 20 pounds and looked exactly like a Golden Retriever, just shrunken down in size. The owner said this new breed is comprised of Poodle and Golden ("Golden-Doodle"), where they bred out the curly hair, and created a more Golden "look"... and were breeding for small size.

No judgments here; it's just....bizarre. Although some of the sites when you google them look very puppy mill-ish...


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

golden doodle.
god help us all.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought they were LC chi/ Goldens? 

I saw a golden/basset the other day. Everything was normal golden sized except the length of the legs!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

if the dog you saw was a Golden and Poodle mix then it's not a Golden. 
i'm thinking because of the size it was a Golden and minature Poodle mix.



NewYorkDogue said:


> Who knew? This dog was less than 20 pounds and looked exactly like a Golden Retriever, just shrunken down in size. The owner said this new breed is comprised of Poodle and Golden ("Golden-Doodle"), where they bred out the curly hair, and created a more Golden "look"... and were breeding for small size.
> 
> No judgments here; it's just....bizarre. Although some of the sites when you google them look very puppy mill-ish...


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

there's the Goldendoogle and Labradoogle and probably other doogle mix.



bett said:


> golden doodle.
> god help us all.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> if the dog you saw was a Golden and Poodle mix then it's not a Golden.
> i'm thinking because of the size it was a Golden and minature Poodle mix.


No, not a pure-bred Golden. What it was, apparently, was a new "breed" called "Comfort Retrievers"--they even trademarked the name, if you google it. 

They are also called Miniature Golden Retrievers. AKC recognized? No. But they are out there, selling to the hungry masses...hwell:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> No, not a pure-bred Golden. What it was, apparently, was a new "breed" called "Comfort Retrievers"--they even trademarked the name, if you google it.
> 
> They are also called Miniature Golden Retrievers. AKC recognized? No. But they are out there, selling to the hungry masses...hwell:


from what i remember, they were breeding golden retrievers to standard poodles and calling them goldendoodles....same with labs and standard poodles, called labradoodles...

now they are doing a golden retriever to a miniature poodle? 

i hope they breed true. i would hate to see a miniature poodle spit out a golden that didn't quite take.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Everybody wants to create somthing new and be 'recignized" for it, hence ther eason dog breeding is so "in" right now. not to mention people are making tons of money off it.
i will not be suprised if this catches on like wildfire and everyone goes nuts trying to breed them...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

The ones I have come across are:

Goldendoodle - Golden Retriever/Poodle
Labradoodle - Labrador Retriever/Poodle
Cockapoo - Cocker Spaniel/Poodle
Maltipoo - Maltese/Poodle
Pugapoo - Pug/Poodle
Yorkipoo - Yorkshire Terrier/Poodle
Schnoodle - Schnauzer/Poodle
Cavipoo - Cavalier King Charles Spaniel/Poodle

And probably more. I have come across all sorts of mixes. We can't forget:

Puggle - Pug/Beagle
Cavachon - Cavalier King Charles Spaniel/Bichon Frise


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Someone in my high school had a "comfort retriever" (I tried not to laugh in her face), she said it was a Golden mixed with Cocker Spaniel.

I think all this mixing of breeds is just a way to encourage people to buy from BYBs and mills, they have something *special* that good breeders don't make.


----------



## pupluv168 (Jun 5, 2012)

I've seen all the ones listed above and Chiweenies (Chihuahua and Daushound), Chipoo (Chihuahua and Poodle), Puggle (Pug and Beagle) and a few others.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Ah... the Chiweenie. I remember the first time I ever heard that name. 

December of 2010 Nick and I found a little dog that my parents still have and we are 95% sure she is a "chiweenie".


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Poodle/Whippet mix










Whipoodle?

Not the best idea to cross ...


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> Poodle/Whippet mix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my it's actually kinda scarey...it almost looks like an Irish Wolfhound gone wrong....way wrong.


----------

